# Help! "degree in woodworking"



## unburled (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

????????????????


What kind of help do you need?




George


----------



## unburled (Mar 10, 2019)

52 Help !


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

unburled said:


> 52 Help !


The link doesn't work.


----------



## unburled (Mar 10, 2019)

the forum software doesn't correctly handle the start-video-playback-at-time syntax. Fixed my link. Here it is again ...


 [email protected] Help!


 [email protected] Help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess I need to ask before someone else does. What does the movie have to do with woodworking?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

There's a line in the film where one of the guys in lab coats refer to someone in this manner - "He's an idiot. A degree in woodwork. I asked him."

It's a Beatles movie from the 60's - not to be taken seriously then or now, imo. :grin:

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

difalkner said:


> There's a line in the film where one of the guys in lab coats refer to someone in this manner - "He's an idiot. A degree in woodwork. I asked him."
> 
> It's a Beatles movie from the 60's - not to be taken seriously then or now, imo. :grin:
> 
> David


I've seen the movie many times but didn't remember that one. My computer doesn't have sound so I couldn't get it in the clip.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's just not right!*



Steve Neul said:


> I've seen the movie many times but didn't remember that one. My computer doesn't have sound so I couldn't get it in the clip.



As a guitar pickin' musician you are missing all the great stuff on You Tube like Doyle ***** and Brent Mason, two of my most recent discoveries. Doyle plays Chet Atkins as good as Chet ever did. and Brent's fingers fly faster the speed of sound. Here's Brent for when you can a real 'puter:










 
We can start a "Go Fund Me " if that will help? :vs_cool:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> As a musician you are missing all the great stuff on You Tube like Doyle ***** and Brent Mason, two of my most recent discoveries. Doyle plays Chet Atkins as good as Chet ever did. and Brent's fingers fly faster the speed of sound. Here's Brent for when you can a real 'puter:
> 
> 
> Doyle ***** @ Guild Master Performance Series: Impromptu Jubilee - YouTube
> ...


Don't have a choice. I can barely operate a computer. My son says the sound card is shot and needs to be replaced. I sure can't picture me playing Mr. Goodwrench on it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OOOps*



Steve Neul said:


> Don't have a choice. I can barely operate a computer. My son says the sound card is shot and needs to be replaced. I sure can't picture me playing Mr. Goodwrench on it.



That entire post was intended for david falkner, got you mixed up reading and posting too quickly. I didn't think you were a musician Steve?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> That entire post was intended for david falkner, got you mixed up reading and posting too quickly. I didn't think you were a musician Steve?


Yea, I didn't do as well at being a musician as I did working a computer. I bought a guitar one time and found my fingers were so stiff I couldn't make the chords.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> That entire post was intended for david falkner, got you mixed up reading and posting too quickly. I didn't think you were a musician Steve?


LOL! I thought it might be. I've met Doyle ***** and he is an amazing talent and a very humble man. If you've not heard his story about the white rose then look it up on YouTube and listen. It's worth the few minutes it takes for him to tell the story.

David


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't know where I learned about this jam session with Brent Mason and a bunch of his friends. It may have been here on WoodworkingTalk. 

It is so fun to watch the interaction between the musicians and the fun THEY have as they take their solos. This is quite the assemblage of talent!


----------

